# 2004-2006 Production numbers



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone have the web site that shows the GTO production stats for 2004-2006,, 
this one has the break down of cars made by year, color, interior color, options and so on

THANKS

DIZZY


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

check the ls1gto.com forum, I saw it posted there several months ago.....

mine is 1 of 141.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*05 and 06 Production Number links*

For 06 GTO's

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105964

For 05 GTO's

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52410


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool! I didn't know they only made 15 in the combo I got...

2005

0.14% 15 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87

Chris


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet!!! 2.99% *417* Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey mines only 1 of 71 0.64% of 2005 silver/auto/18" :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

*Production*

Thanks Guy's

mine is 1 of 35


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Thats a cool link!! Mine is 1 of 466 in 2006, and 1 of 607 for 2005 and 2006. Makes me feel special!!!


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

just wondering what where production numbers for 04, couldn't find them anywhere, and was just wondering. i'm guessing they made more 04's, but dont really know. any help would be great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*numbers*

Sorry, I don't have info on the 04,, try LS1.com


----------

